# MOST (Pinarello) products



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

At the Maratona dles Dolomites I picked up a MOST catalog. MOST components started appearing on Pinarello bikes but now appear to be a separate business enterprise (at least from a marketing perspective) and available as aftermarket products.

The website is www.mostbike.com

Cranksets,seatposts, handlebars, stems, and waterbottle cages appear in the catalog.


----------

